# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergie processierups

## Ellen1955

Wie heeft er nog meer last van die afschuwelijke rupsenhaartjes ?
En nog belangrijker: wie heeft een middel hiertegen gevonden ?
Heb van alles geprobeerd, maar niks helpt afdoende en ik word al jaren gek van de jeuk.

----------

